# Highway 26 to the Oregon coast



## lynnedit (Sep 15, 2011)

We make this ride fairly frequently to see my mom, and there are just some funny  sights.

Jerky in Oregon


Yak?

Good place to find Tort supplies...



Warning, kind of gross, I think the red stuff is actually paint...


I didn't ask them for directions 

And it is worth it!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting photos the last one is the best...


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like a fun trip!!! I love the last one too! Beautiful!!


----------



## jackrat (Sep 16, 2011)

I was reading the jerky sign and when I got to "nuts",it stopped me in my tracks for a second.lol


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome pics lol


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 16, 2011)

What did you say you hit with your car again? Lol


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2011)

Now you have me wishing I had some Yak jerky...lol I have already tried all the rest. That view is certainly a great one. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha, glad that was not my car! I have not tried the jerky, but the berries sure are good.
The water is cold in the NW Pacific Ocean, but the coastline is gorgeous. And in Oregon, the entire coastline is public, so there are a lot of trails down to it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2011)




----------

